# Michael Holderbusch



## Dling (2. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr das gehört?
Das war ja mal richtig richtig richtig geil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_fom5IIBjQ
Danke Supertalent.
Ich kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass das die beste Stimme seit Jahren ist.
Wollt ich nur ma loswerden^^


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Der Typ ist ein Wunderbeispiel für das was in manchen steckt womit man niemals rechnen würde.

Die Stimme hat aber was von Kevin Russel, ist gleich rau und kratzig...


----------



## Sunyo (4. Oktober 2010)

Video gibt es dank RTL nicht mehr. Kann mir aber vorstellen wen du meinst. Den dicken mit Vollbart bestimmt.
Ich bin ja grundsätzlich von Sängern nicht begeistert, die beim Supertalent mitmachen. Aber ihm gönne ichs, da er eine außergewöhliche Stimme hat.


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja, man kann das Video spiegeln und dann verstößsts nicht gegen Urheberrechte ^^


----------

